# My Favorite TUG page



## TUGBrian (Apr 20, 2010)

I update this every few months with the comments I recieve in email from members, really makes all the work worthwhile!

http://www.tug2.net/comments.html


----------



## bigrick (Apr 22, 2010)

I haven't sent in an email but I will say here that I appreciate TUG and all the knowledge and friends I have gathered here.  Good work and great fun!


----------



## taffy19 (Apr 22, 2010)

Very nice and so true!  I love the TUG forum and the TUGgers too we have met so far.


----------



## Karen G (Apr 22, 2010)

Brian, I didn't even know we had a page like this. That's very cool. This must be a great place to go when you get a negative email to remind yourself what a great service TUG is providing to so many people. Keep up the great work.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 20, 2016)

have recently updated a few pages on TUG (mostly SEO landing pages for now) to implement more modern browser technology and make these pages more "mobile" and "Tablet" friendly!

this is one of the pages that was updated today, please let me know if this page looks ok in your regular browser, as well as on your phones and tablets!

I still love reading (and adding comments to) this page!  its amazing just how many owners TUG has touched in a positive way over the last 23 years!

http://www.tug2.net/comments.html


----------



## Makai Guy (Jul 21, 2016)

Comments page looks good on my tablet.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 21, 2016)

Great page that I wasn't even aware of. Thanks for pointing it out. On my Kindle Fire, (Silk browser) it looks and functions fine in portrait mode, but in landscape- the way I most often use it, the header -and above it the URL/search window that's always there, take up fully half the screen. This squeezes the actual content one can scroll through to just a few lines on the bottom half of the screen. Might be just me and my ignorance to not be able to go 'full screen'.

Jim


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 21, 2016)

Brian, I like the page.  I didn't know it existed, but I'm sure it's helpful.

One comment though, (from the I.T. analyst and part-time grammar police)...  There is a typo in the first bit of text people will see:

"... consumer advocacy organization providing *and* unbiased source of information..."

Should be "an," not "and."  Not a big thing, certainly, but you know what they say about "first impressions." 

Dave


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 23, 2016)

DaveNW said:


> Brian, I like the page.  I didn't know it existed, but I'm sure it's helpful.
> 
> One comment though, (from the I.T. analyst and part-time grammar police)...  There is a typo in the first bit of text people will see:
> 
> ...



fixed, thank you!


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 23, 2016)

Thanks BR! These are some outstanding testimonies from true timeshare owners.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 23, 2016)

Passepartout said:


> Great page that I wasn't even aware of. Thanks for pointing it out. On my Kindle Fire, (Silk browser) it looks and functions fine in portrait mode, but in landscape- the way I most often use it, the header -and above it the URL/search window that's always there, take up fully half the screen. This squeezes the actual content one can scroll through to just a few lines on the bottom half of the screen. Might be just me and my ignorance to not be able to go 'full screen'.
> 
> Jim



the behavior of the top menu line (from where it shrinks down from a large menu, to a much smaller one) is based on the detected screen width of the device you are using.

by chance are you using like a really big tablet?  10/11inches or so?


----------



## GeneMurray (Jul 23, 2016)

Looks very good on my Windows 10 desktop in several different browsers. Also looks good on my 7" Android 5.0 tablet. Looks good on Windows 10 mobile on my phone, except that long URL links extend to the right over the RH border (possibly because I have bumped up my text size). These comments apply to both portrait and landscape views.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 23, 2016)

thanks gene, which url links do you refer to?

do you mean the ones that link to stories about TUG there at the top?


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 23, 2016)

TUGBrian said:


> by chance are you using like a really big tablet?  10/11inches or so?



It's a Kindle Fire HD 8, and actual screen size (the part that shows the image) is: 6 11/16ths X 4 3/16ths.


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 23, 2016)

TUGBrian said:


> thanks gene, which url links do you refer to?
> 
> do you mean the ones that link to stories about TUG there at the top?



Brian I am not Gene. But the best url link for me to use is Windows 10. It looks great.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 23, 2016)

sorry about that, I was asking him which URLS seemed to gork up his screen.


----------



## Larry M (Jul 24, 2016)

*Typos*



TUGBrian said:


> have recently updated a few pages on TUG (mostly SEO landing pages for now) to implement more modern browser technology and make these pages more "mobile" and "Tablet" friendly!
> 
> this is one of the pages that was updated today, please let me know if this page looks ok in your regular browser, as well as on your phones and tablets!
> 
> ...



Near the top, "received" is misspelled as "recieved"

In many places some character renders as Â-- that is, as capital A with a hat (caret) over it.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 24, 2016)

Larry M said:


> Near the top, "received" is misspelled as "recieved"
> 
> In many places some character renders as Â-- that is, as capital A with a hat (caret) over it.



fixed, thank you!


----------

